# Can I Sell My Builds to Make More?



## BuddytheReow (Nov 16, 2020)

Kind of a noob question. Over the past year I have started down this rabbit hole of pedal building. Recently my wife has been giving me these looks and doesn't understand why I want to many pedals. I've been playing for 20 years off an on and have been a bedroom player this whole time. I guess she doesn't understand that I want a pedal to sound just like Led Zeppelin, Metallica, SRV, etc. when I'm playing some of their stuff. Personally, I love making these - especially when they work the first time I fire it up   .

We came to a slight compromise that I can make and sell some of these if I really like making them. I cannot build professional quality, super clean builds like some of you guys do (maybe I just need to practice more), but I can get them to work just fine. Can I sell these to fund my new habit even though I've only made 4 or 5 so far? What are some good marketplaces to do so? What's a reasonable price? How fast do these usually sell? Would it be easier to make an unfinished enclosure?

Would love to know everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 16, 2020)

We are technically allowed to sell them according to PedalPCB.

I have one big ethical caveat though...if my skills were at the point where I could not troubleshoot and repair my own work I wouldn’t consider it for a second. That did not happen after 4 or 5 builds for me. Just something to consider.


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 16, 2020)

I have to agree with @Nostradoomus on the caveat. If you're good at building and can troubleshoot and stand behind the product, then by all means sell them to support your habit. I've sold a few, but they were of my own design and it has also lead into a few amp repairs so you can support your habit doing it.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m not looking to make a huge profit. Enough to cover the cost of the build plus a little extra for the next build. Is $50 reasonable?

also, which is better? eBay or reverb?


----------



## Vildhjuggah (Nov 16, 2020)

If/when you build one and it doesn't sound like you wanted, sell it to a buddy. I don't recommend trying to make any sort of business of it. Especially since they're saying you need to be able to stand behind/take responsibility your product if you sell anything and you're just skipping over that topic.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 16, 2020)

Perhaps I’m being a bit hasty. I completely get that you need to stand 100% behind the products you make. I guess I need to build a few more before starting down this road. I appreciate the feedback


----------



## falzhobel (Nov 17, 2020)

Vildhjuggah said:


> If/when you build one and it doesn't sound like you wanted, sell it to a buddy. I don't recommend trying to make any sort of business of it. Especially since they're saying you need to be able to stand behind/take responsibility your product if you sell anything and you're just skipping over that topic.



Exactly, you'll get people angry at you if you cannot help them with their trouble. As said, if you cannot be sure that you can deliver a "quality" product, I wouldn't go there. But hey, if people like your pedals and want to buy them, why not give it a shot. That's how I started... building a couple, gave them to friends, and then telling other friends and then building small batch.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Nov 17, 2020)

Vildhjuggah said:


> sell it to a buddy



A couple pals have been interested in some pedals, so I've built pairs - sold 'em at cost and with full disclosure that I'm still learning. That's been a fun way to supplement the learning curve - plus my buds have appreciated them!

Great as gifts, too, if you're feeling generous and need an good excuse for that 'ol expense budget line.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 17, 2020)

That is the most reasonable approach for sure.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 17, 2020)

I think all that has been mentioned above is reasonable. Recently, I sold 3 pedals I had made for myself, mainly to finance future builds for this winter. I had a thorough look at all the soldering and connections before shipping, because I did get better in the last 1/2 year, but apart from resoldering 2 or 3 wires, I could stand behind my work, and I had tested the pedals extensively playing with them, and I communicated with the buyers afterwards to make sure everything was satisfactory.
Apart from that, 3 out of the 4 builds I'm doing this Fall are going to local friends for about cost+10$, and they have a "lifelong" guarantee if needed 
And I'll sell a Terrarium down the line, just because I got 2 Daisy seeds as it didn't make sense to get just one with the shipping cost to Canada...


----------



## Robert (Nov 17, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> And I'll sell a Terrarium down the line, just because I got 2 Daisy seeds as it didn't make sense to get just one with the shipping cost to Canada...


I wouldn't get rid of that Seed until the Daisy pedals start dropping....


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Nov 17, 2020)

Robert said:


> I wouldn't get rid of that Seed until the Daisy pedals start dropping....


Ohhhh, already ordered most of the parts to build 2 Terrariums. It wouldn't matter as there are few parts, but I did a custom drilled and UV printed enclosure from Tayda, as I wanted something nice if I was going to sell it 
Will have to get locals interested and do a group order


----------



## p_wats (Nov 17, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Ohhhh, already ordered most of the parts to build 2 Terrariums. It wouldn't matter as there are few parts, but I did a custom drilled and UV printed enclosure from Tayda, as I wanted something nice if I was going to sell it
> Will have to get locals interested and do a group order


I was just about to say, I will be interested in a seed or two at some point, I'm sure.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 17, 2020)

Anything I sell on reverb comes with a clause of “I will repair it for free within reason, pay to ship it to me and I will ship it back on my dime.”

I mean if somebody spilled a drink on it or ran it on the wrong supply that’s their problem. Also only for US/CDN buyers.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 17, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Anything I sell on reverb comes with a clause of “I will repair it for free within reason, pay to ship it to me and I will ship it back on my dime.”
> 
> I mean if somebody spilled a drink on it or ran it on the wrong supply that’s their problem. Also only for US/CDN buyers.


This sounds more that reasonable to me. I think I'm going to do a Tayda run and put together a mixture of circuits only (no enclosures) for some good practice. Hey, if I like them I can always box em up and sell them at cost with the disclosure. Now, how do I explain this to my wife to get her blessing, lol ?


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 17, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> This sounds more that reasonable to me. I think I'm going to do a Tayda run and put together a mixture of circuits only (no enclosures) for some good practice. Hey, if I like them I can always box em up and sell them at cost with the disclosure. Now, how do I explain this to my wife to get her blessing, lol ?


It is easier to ask for forgiveness then it is to ask for permission!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 17, 2020)

Easier to ask for forgiveness but harder to get if I go behind her back


----------



## Dreamlands (Dec 4, 2020)

On a related note, I just got an email from a well known and reputable manufacturer about a flaw in their bass compressor, and they backed it up 100%.  No matter what happens, they're going to make things right.

This makes me really happy I've purchased from them in the past, happy to recommend them, and confident to purchase anything else from them in the future.


----------



## falzhobel (Dec 6, 2020)

Dreamlands said:


> On a related note, I just got an email from a well known and reputable manufacturer about a flaw in their bass compressor, and they backed it up 100%.  No matter what happens, they're going to make things right.
> 
> This makes me really happy I've purchased from them in the past, happy to recommend them, and confident to purchase anything else from them in the future.



I recently realized I've put a wrong potentiometer value in one of our series... I did contact the 10 guys who got their pedals and send them a new one. It wasn't even a choice, it was what needed to be done


----------



## Dali (Dec 6, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Ohhhh, already ordered most of the parts to build 2 Terrariums.



Amateur. Only 2?

I'm at 6 already. And all for myself.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 6, 2020)

Yea. I need to get my basics of building down pat before I go down the programming rabbit hole...


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 6, 2020)

Dali said:


> Amateur. Only 2?
> 
> I'm at 6 already. And all for myself.


Excessif much? 

My boards are on the way, I'll start with one and figuring out this coding stuff.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 7, 2021)

Do you guys have more selling success on eBay or Reverb? Also, is it worth taking the time to decorate the enclosure or will bare enclosures with knobs sell just as well? How good do stripboard builds sell?

it’s been a few months of building/troubleshooting and I’m definitely more confident in my skills than before.


----------

